# Shogun Sport Opnions please!!



## Tiggy1 (21 April 2010)

We have been to look at a Shogun Sport and quite liked it but what are they like for towing and reliability?
Help please as we may have to make a decision today!


----------



## Switchthehorse (21 April 2010)

Hi

I was looking at 4x4s a month or so back.  i looked at the Shogun and it depends if you are going new or second hand - dont buy new as a brand new model about to come out and resale is terrible at the best of times.  Quite high running costs but i have a friend who has never driven anything else she loves it! not sure if that helps but thought i would put in my 2 pence worth - oh and for towing make sure its the long wheel base model as app the short wheel base isnt very stable for towing (but not sure which the sport is!)


----------



## Lippyx (21 April 2010)

Isn't the Shogun Sport the japanese version of the Mitsubishi Challenger? I had a Pajero which the Japanese version of the Shogun and I had the SWB which was a real strong little brut and would happiy tow all day!
The Shogun Sport (if it is the Japanese Challenger) I believe to be just as good! I actually wanted one of these as they look awesome, and are very good towers. The Jap versions will be cheaper, have more mod cons, normally in excellent condition (especially if its a fresh import). bad point is insurance can be tricky, BUT more and more insurance companies are realising how popular imports are, so are insuring them. Try Tescos.


----------



## Foxglove (21 April 2010)

I've got shogun sport, it has been really reliable and tows like a dream. It has pulled trailer out of our field (uphill) in he deepest of mud with no problems.

The only thing I will say is they won't tow big fully laden equitrek type trailers legally, but are fine for ifor 511 + 2 horses.


----------



## Louby (21 April 2010)

We have the shogun warrior sport.  Hubby loves it but I dont like the drive it gives, feels a bit like Im on a boat.  After reading reviews on it, this is mentioned so its not that theres something wrong with ours.  Saying that Im used to driving a medium sized car and you do get used to the feel it gives as after relying on it to get me about it the snow this year, I soon got used to it.
His insurance is about £300 fully comp so its not expensive.  Touch wood we havent had any problems, his is a 55 reg.  They do look nice and have massive boots. My friend is on her 2nd one, loves hers too and tows a 510 easily.


----------



## _MizElz_ (21 April 2010)

We have a '54 plate Shogun Sport Equippe, and it is fab! Great for towing and has much better traction and fuel economy than my OH's Nissan Navara, which is the same age and same engine size. Would recommend the Sport to anyone!


----------



## mrdarcy (21 April 2010)

I've just bought one and so far I love it! They're based on the L200 pickup and are supposed to be as tough as old boots. I did lots of research before I bought it - and tried a Discovery which I hated. The Sport I've got is the V6 petrol version automatic - it's a bit thirsty but I'm having it converted to LPG and should get the equivalent of 40mpg out it once converted. It's massive inside but very easy to park and drive as there is a lot of glass to look out of. I haven't towed much with it yet but that's what it's been bought for and the towing I have done so far it pulls very well indeed. I definitely recommend!


----------



## brucea (21 April 2010)

I have the 2.5 diesel. An 04.

My first, and very last Shogun. Hate the thing. 

It is under-powered, sluggish, noisy, parts are pretty expensive and it is unreliable. An air filter costs £30 for heavens sake.

It's in the garage at the moment for yet another oil leak. Cost me £1200 for a new cylinder head last year, and then £900 for a clutch just after that.

Nope - first and last.


----------



## Tiggy1 (21 April 2010)

We have decided not to buy it.
Think the ride it gave was too pick uppy and are going to keep looking for a Landcruiser Colorado which was our first choice.
Thanks to everyone who let me know what you thought of them it was really helpfull


----------



## brucea (21 April 2010)

Good decision. Most uncomfortable car I have ever driven for long distances.

Had a Teranno before - it was great.


----------



## Hollyberry (21 April 2010)

Surprised at some of the negatives for the Shogun Sport.  I have an 07 one and love it, it tows beautifully, and I have an Equitrek Space Trekka.  My Vets use them and find them very reliable and useful. I know they are not as luxurious as the Toyota Land Cruiser or Range Rover but they drive well and do the job.  I love mine and I have had a series of 4x4 and think it the best by far.


----------



## perfect11s (21 April 2010)

Tiggy1 said:



			We have been to look at a Shogun Sport and quite liked it but what are they like for towing and reliability?
Help please as we may have to make a decision today!
		
Click to expand...

 they are truly horrid it is ok as a jap import with the 2.8 but the 2.5  is slow and gobble fuel  they are basicly the old shape L200 pick up with an estate body which have engine trouble and other issues.. 
however the big shogun 3.2 DID is brillant not bad on fuel tows fantasticly and drives well
 I did some heavy towing with a swb one and it was great  highly recomend one...


----------



## MegaBeast (21 April 2010)

Everyone I know who has one really rates them and I have seen stats that say they have a below average breakdown rate...

But, Mitsubishi do not keep stock of any parts so all have to be ordered from Japan which generally takes up to 6 weeks, even for really basic stuff, if you're lucky it may be 3 weeks.  So although they may not breakdown often if they do, then it's gonna be off the road for some time


----------



## mrdarcy (21 April 2010)

Tiggy1 said:



			We have decided not to buy it.
Think the ride it gave was too pick uppy and are going to keep looking for a Landcruiser Colorado which was our first choice.
Thanks to everyone who let me know what you thought of them it was really helpfull 

Click to expand...

Landcruiser was what I was after too until I read about a very common problem with the engine that costs £2500 to fix - put me right off. I do love them though but I'll wait till I can afford a new one (look at that pig flying over head!)


----------



## fireflymac (21 April 2010)

I love mine. It's my second one and I would definitely buy one again.


----------



## navaho (22 April 2010)

We own one & its been really reliable, tows really well, stacks of room for the dogs & the kids! Cant fault it at all!


----------



## millitiger (22 April 2010)

we have one and it is fantastic for towing.

far, far better than the Jeep and the Terrano we had before in terms of guts and reliability.

i like the ride it gives as supersmooth cars make me very travelsick!


----------



## ihatework (22 April 2010)

I've got a '55 reg Shogun Sport Warrior and am really pleased with it so far.
For me it is better than the SWB Shoguns (thinking 5 doors and boot space) but probably not quite as gutsy as the 3.2 LWB shoguns.

I think the Sport model is a great all round 4x4 for me as I need a car that looks good enough for work, I can park relatively easily yet is safe to tow with. 
I'd agree that it gives a bumpy pickup type ride around the lanes, but I have to say it's motorway ride is great, I loves the seats in mine - no more back ache on longer trips.

The real test will be when it's a bit older and 100K+ and it's reliability then. Not reached that yet!


----------

